# Superyacht 'AMAPOLLA' - Partial Sinking



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Amapolla
Luxury super-yacht, IMO 9454101,
Built 2007, 291 dwt
Date of Casualty 21 August 2014
Type of Casualty Water ingress, partial sinking with electrical fire whilst in the Bay of Villefranche sur Mer, France. The 14 passengers on board were
rescued by a Navy lifeboat and the yacht was towed to Nice by a salvage tug.
Type of Claim Possible damage and salvage claim

http://www.yachtcharterfleet.com/luxury-charter-yacht-24635/amapolla.htm


----------



## MWD (Aug 15, 2005)

I am confused, in my book a vessel either sinks or not. Perhaps 'Partial Sinking' is 21st C newspeak for flooding?

MWD.


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

A bit more on the incident: The luxury super-yacht Amapolla caught fire and water ingress in the Bay of Villefranche sur Mer with 14 passengers on board. The accident happened due to a technical malfunction into the tender garage, which caused the water inside and short circuit of the electrical system. The water inside caused serious list to starboard of over 15 degrees and the bilge pumps were unable to stabilize the yacht. The passengers were evacuated to a rescue boat and transported to the shore, while the crew was trying to save the luxury super-yacht Amapolla from sinking. The yacht was towed to Nice port by salvage tug and the situation was reported under control. During the accident there were no injured people, as the passengers were evacuated accordingly and the yacht was stabilized into the port.
From: http://marnews.net/yacht-amapolla-got-water-ingress-off-france/


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day rhp.sm.yesterday.14:29.re:superyacht 'amapola'-parcial sinking.thank you for posting some good news,all crew and passengers safe,yacht into port.regards ben27


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

These yachts are designed for pleasure with their fancy tender garages and open sterns and one day its going to go badly wrong. 

Two accidents waiting to happen:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/345813/title/ocean-pearl/cat/all
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/344924/title/my-reborn/cat/all


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Most probably that is the reason why their Owners will not allow them to sail across the Atlantic to Winter in the Windies but have them piggy-backed on board Logistic Vessels.


----------

